# MMC Kartenimage



## Omid (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo SPS Freunde,

Ich habe zwei defekte Simatic MMC Karten 2 MB und 512 KB (mit Windows XP formatiert . Ich will diese mit S7imgWR1 Tools wieder S7 fähig machen. Ich brauche bitte die Image-Dateien um diese Karten wieder zu herstellen. 

1- MMC 512 KB 6ES7953 – 8LJ11-0AA0
2- MMC 2 MB 6ES7953 - 8LL11-0AA0

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Omid


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Mai 2011)

Schick mir mal deine E-Mail Addy...


----------



## Omid (13 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hier meine E-Adresse.

omidmoller@yahoo.de

Danke


----------



## Omid (13 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die image .Ich habe die Karten mit S7ImgWR  und dazu gehörige Image Datei beschrieben. CPU fordert  Urlöschen . Ich führe Urlöschen durch.
Bringe ich den Schalter in die Stellung MRES und halte ich ihn solange fest (ca. 9 sec), bis die Stop LED dauerhaft leuchtet.

Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Sekunden lasse ich  den Schalter losl und bringe erneut in die Stellung MRES . Die Stop LED blinkt nun während der Formatierung. Nach diesem Vorgang fordert CPU wieder Urlöschen.  mache ich etwas falsch? Oder die Karten sind hin?



Omid


----------



## Maverick2011 (13 Mai 2011)

Hey! 

Hab euern Beitrag mitbekommen und hab genau das selbe Problem mit einer 8Mb - Karte. 

6ES7 953-8LP20-0AA0

Hat da jemand ein Image dafür und könnte mir dieses schicken? Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Maverick

P.S.: dennis.parkins@googlemail.com


----------



## Omid (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo Maverick,

Du hast die daten bekommen.Ich hoffe, dass es bei dir klappt.
Omid


----------



## Maverick2011 (13 Mai 2011)

Hi! Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Hab leider die Daten noch nicht bekommen. Könntest Du die nochmal schicken? Vielen Dank nochmal und Dir ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## floffi (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte auch mal das Image für eine *6ES7953-8LP20-0AA0*
Und eine kurze Anleitung wie ich die Karte repariere wär auch ganz gut. Muß ich das image einfach nur mit dem programm aufspielen?


jassec@web.de

Danke


----------



## Omid (20 Juni 2011)

Hi

Habe gesendet. 

Omid


----------



## schueler (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

habe schon in einem anderen Thread um ein Image gebeten. Nur leider ohne erfolg. Dann bin ich über diesen Beitrag gestolpert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wenn es dir also nichts ausmacht Omid, könntest du mal nachschauen ob du ein Image für 6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0, E-Stand 2 hast? Wäre dir sehr dankbar, da diese MMC-Karte gerade mein Projekt bremst...

Hier noch meine Mailadresse: hansambau@t-online.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juni 2011)

was ist an den images eigentlich so geheim, dass wir sie hier nicht einfach sammlen?!


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht schadet es dem Image


----------



## armindressler (26 Juli 2011)

*Karten Image für 2mb*

Hallo,

ich brächte ein Image für eine 2 mb Karte.

700-953-8LL11

Wobei ich es auch gerne mit einem  Image einer andren Karten Nummer probieren möchte.

Email: armindressler13@googlemail.com

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Armin


----------



## baui (20 Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich brächte ein Image für eine MMC 512 KB Karte.

6ES7953-8LJ30-0AA0

Wobei ich es auch gerne mit einem  Image einer anderen Karten Nummer probieren möchte.

Email: m.bauriedl@gmx.de

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Maik


----------



## M-Ott (7 November 2011)

Mir ist hier gerade eine formatierte Siemens MMC in die Hände gefallen.
Hat jemand ein Image von einer 6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0 128 kB für mich?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## sps-concept (7 November 2011)

*Image*

http://raeppel.de/phpBB3/downloads.php?view=detail&df_id=14


----------



## M-Ott (8 November 2011)

Danke!
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich mich dafür registrieren muss.


----------



## Ossikopp (8 März 2012)

Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen.
Ich suche Image für eine 512KB Karte 6ES7 953-8LJ30-0AA0.
danke schon mal.........

Gruß der Ossikopp


----------



## bike (8 März 2012)

Ossikopp schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen.
> Ich suche Image für eine 512KB Karte 6ES7 953-8LJ30-0AA0.
> danke schon mal.........
> 
> Gruß der Ossikopp



Vielleicht die SuFu?
Diese Thema haben wir schon oft genug gekaut.
Oder wenn es dir nicht hilft, hilft Tante G.


bike


----------



## SCM (19 März 2012)

Hallo!
Hat schon mal jemand ein Image auf eine 6ESt953-8LL20-0AA0 gespielt?
Und was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung "Query did not Return expected Driver number" bei dem Programm S7imgwr1.exe.

Mfg


----------



## asupro (5 Mai 2012)

Ossikopp schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen.
> Ich suche Image für eine 512KB Karte 6ES7 953-8LJ30-0AA0.
> danke schon mal.........
> 
> Gruß der Ossikopp




 Ossikopp kannst Du mir senden : Image für eine 512KB Karte 6ES7 953-8LJ30-0AA0 ? 
Danke.
mnunga@rambler.ru


----------



## asupro (5 Mai 2012)

Ich brauche auch Image für eine 512KB Karte 6ES7 953-8LJ30-0AA0.
Kannst mir wer senden ? (mnunga@rambler.ru)
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ide (18 Juni 2012)

Hab hier einen 128er 6ES7953-8LG20-0AA0 und brauchte DRINGENST eine Image. Hier in Norwegen ist es nicht so einfach einen neue zu bekommen!!
DANKE!!


----------



## SoftMachine (18 Juni 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist an den images eigentlich so geheim, dass wir sie hier nicht einfach sammlen?!



Gibt es diese Sammlung nicht schon auch


----------



## hasibasi14 (29 Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,

hat jemand ein Image für 6ES7953-8LJ30-0AA0? Ich habe dieses in der Datenbank nicht gefunden. 

meine email ist: hasibasi14@freenet.de

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## iccwe (15 März 2014)

hasibasi14 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> hat jemand ein Image für 6ES7953-8LJ30-0AA0? Ich habe dieses in der Datenbank nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...




Der Post ist zwar schon ein bissel älter aber ich benötige auch dringend dieses Image ( IHK Prüfung und meine Karte ist defekt )
ich wäre super dankbar wenn mir jemmand das image schicken könnte.
nas.dieter@gmx.de

Hoffe auf eine schnelle antwort aber schon mal DANKE im vorraus


----------



## e.khurts (17 August 2016)

Könnten Sie mir die Image von 128 KB 6ES7953-8LG30-0AA0 MMC finden ? ich habe die MMC mit windows formatiert :'( .  Brauche Hilfe


----------



## e.khurts (17 August 2016)

Könnten Sie mir die Image von 128 KB 6ES7953-8LG30-0AA0 MMC finden ? ich habe die MMC mit windows formatiert :'( .  Brauche Hilfe
meine email: e.khurts@outlook.de


----------

